# ND deer lottery results posted!!!!!!!!!



## jkrenz (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi all
Just thought I would let you know that the lottery results are posted on the game and fish site......Look out Bucks the old lady even got a buck tag!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Refresh my memory, and let me know where to look on the website

Thanks


----------



## jkrenz (Jun 29, 2005)

https://secure.apps.state.nd.us/gnf/onl ... Search.htm

Here ya are.....Good luck all


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Well my streak is finally broken. Unsuccessful......


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

jkrenz.....why is this in the classified section?Are you selling your tag.


----------



## jkrenz (Jun 29, 2005)

No way....just excited as I was browsing the classifieds I got a message from the wife and I thought I would let all the other browsers of the world in on the news in case their wifes didnt let them in on the news and they didnt want to wait to get it in the mail......


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Maybe a Mod can move this topic to the open or deer forum... :wink:


----------

